# Hello from Scotland



## Kevin Thompson (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi all. Past Master of Lodge Coupar o Fife no 19 and also Lodge Dunearn 400 both under the Scottish Constitution.  Keen on all aspects of masonic education and research.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello from England


----------



## Rinesh Hegde (Sep 12, 2019)

Fraternal Greetings from India.


----------



## Winter (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum from Florida, Brother!

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 12, 2019)

Greetings from California!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mo


----------



## Elexir (Sep 12, 2019)

Greetings from Sweden.


----------



## Chaz (Sep 12, 2019)

Greetings from Colorado, USA!


----------



## Ryan Castle (Sep 13, 2019)

Greetings from Gibraltar!


----------



## Scoops (Sep 14, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> Hello from England


Another welcome from South of the border, Province of Cheshire to be exact. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Oliva (Sep 14, 2019)

Welcome Brother rom North Carolina


----------



## Agent orange (Sep 14, 2019)

Kevin Thompson said:


> Hi all. Past Master of Lodge Coupar o Fife no 19 and also Lodge Dunearn 400 both under the Scottish Constitution.  Keen on all aspects of masonic education and research.



Hello and welcome. Too many Fifers on here, this is getting serious!

Bill McMurdo.
Larkhall.
Scotland.
United Kingdom.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 14, 2019)

Greetings and welcome from the State of Idaho.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 15, 2019)

Fraternal Greetings from Australia and welcome !


----------



## bro.william (Sep 17, 2019)

Greetings from a Texan in Wales.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome from Ohio.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 19, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Les Verts (Jul 7, 2020)

Kevin Thompson said:


> Hi all. Past Master of Lodge Coupar o Fife no 19 and also Lodge Dunearn 400 both under the Scottish Constitution.  Keen on all aspects of masonic education and research.


Hail, Hail or Hello, Hello?


----------

